# Static Ip VS PPPOE IP



## theasian100

I was wondering whats the difference between the two?

Right now I have a 3.0Mbps connection from vierzon wireless and it cuts off at least twice a week for at least 24hours and frankly im pissed off to the max with verizon and all their failures.

Im looking into something called DSL EXtreme and they are available in my area. I was looking at their connections and noticed that they had an option of either 8 static IPS or 1 PPPOE Ip and i wasted to know whats the difference between the two and whats better. Thanks


----------



## movzx

Hello, theasian100! A static IP, as its name suggests, doesn't change (static). PPPoE (Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet) is an addressing system that like DHCP, assigns IPs to hosts that are authorized (user name and password) to receive one. This automatic addressing system will periodically request for a new IP (sometimes getting the same one back from the address pool, but not too common with PPPoE in regards to DHCP) if there's a change in the link's state.

Now I wouldn't say that one is typically better than the other, but it depends on the specifications of the provider's network and what your needs are. The use of static IPs usually comes with the added benefit of being able to seamlessly host services on your network (servers and the like) to outside users or if you want a direct way into your network. However, hosting a server on a private network with public access might be in violation of the terms of service, so you always want to make sure that it's okay with your provider.

PPPoE is exclusively used in the states on DSL networks, in that case you would be assigned a static PPPoE address vs. a dynamic (changing) one if you went the static route. Static IPs will always cost you more since your basically leasing them from your provider; you don't own the IP addresses, you're just allowed to use them for whatever length of time determined in your contract.

~ Mark


----------

